# Pentium 4 HT, kernel thinks it's 64 bit

## MrMe01

Hi guys,

I've got an old IBM Thinkcentre that I've been tasked with making it useful again. It's a P4HT machine, running genkernel all throws up an error. I've tried both the i486 and the i686 Stage3 images as I saw elsewhere that solved someone else's issue.

Here's the relevant part of the log.

```

kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

 /*

 ^

Kbuild:43: recipe for target 'kernel/bounds.s' failed

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

Makefile:990: recipe for target 'prepare0' failed

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.3[0m

```

Any ideas?

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, which cpu do you have and what CPU target did you select?  I have both a 3.0GHz P4 HT CPU that does not support 64-bit, and a 3.4GHz P4 HT that does supports 64 bit (both Prescott cores)...

Are you building the kernel within the chroot or building it somewhere else?

Also type 

uname -a

just to make sure...

----------

## MrMe01

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Well, which cpu do you have and what CPU target did you select?  I have both a 3.0GHz P4 HT CPU that does not support 64-bit, and a 3.4GHz P4 HT that does supports 64 bit (both Prescott cores)...
> 
> Are you building the kernel within the chroot or building it somewhere else?
> 
> Also type 
> ...

 

I had no idea there was a difference, I thought they were x86 only.

I was trying to build in a 32 bit chroot.

I got the problem solved, it's now running x64 Debian. All seems well.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## s4e8

If you chroot 32bit under 64bit system, you should use "i386 chroot /bin/bash" to emulate 32bit arch to app.

----------

